# TOS phaser modifications?



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Has anyone here modified their Art Asylum/Diamond Select or Playmates classic phasers?
On another board there's a lot of activity around this idea, I was just wondering if there were any total phaser nuts here as well.

Here are a couple of mine, unaltered as of now:










I plan to simply get rid of a few seams & metalize the silver parts as much as is easily possible. No high end lasers to install...:lol:


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

YEP I did mine with some budget mods and the correct paint colors


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

idman said:


> YEP I did mine with some budget mods and the correct paint colors


Oooo, can I see it?:thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't done anything with my DST, but i painted one Rubies and converted one to a Black and White.



















Built my 23rd Cent pistol.



















And here is a fiberglass midgrade.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

WOW! Very shiny, Mach7!!! Is the silver nice paint, or replacement parts? And how much is scratch?
And...define 'Rubies' if you will.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> And here is a fiberglass midgrade.


A 'midgrade'? You sure are a completist- I just wanted heroes.:freak:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The Rubies is a toy phaser:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0PMFSVMT81421S83XEJ6

LOTS of modifications but no metal. The silver os paint.

The 23rd century pistol is built mostly stock, no metal. I opened up the front window and used sheet plastic to make a base for the P1 on the P2 (does that make sense?) The kit came with nicely chromed parts.

The Midgrade has lots of metal. Nozzle, sideknob,trigger,release, ten turn, and thumb wheel.

I Love the midgrade, it was the mainstay of the show, and it feels great holding it.

I'm working on a vac formed crapezoid also.

Edit:

Do you know about this place?
http://federationphaser.tk/

I have not used any of his parts but they look nice.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I would kill if someone had a simple way to convert the 'pull to release' part on the Phaser II base to the correct 'push to release' method. Hopefully something not involving high end machinery and an engineering degree


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> The Rubies is a toy phaser:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0PMFSVMT81421S83XEJ6


 Yet another that I did not know existed!:freak:


> The 23rd century pistol is built mostly stock...The kit came with nicely chromed parts.


 Sweet!


> The Midgrade has lots of metal. Nozzle, sideknob,trigger,release, ten turn, and thumb wheel.


Parts from scratch?


> I'm working on a vac formed crapezoid also.


Ahhh, so you can throw it!


> Do you know about this place?
> http://federationphaser.tk/
> 
> I have not used any of his parts but they look nice.


I know peeps that order his stuff- they look great.

Man, we have it so good compared to when we were kids, eh?:lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> I would kill if someone had a simple way to convert the 'pull to release' part on the Phaser II base to the correct 'push to release' method.


I can deal with that. I just wish that P1 had an accurate clear part when you dial the left wheel forward.
Oh well, still, the best toy I ever owned!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I can deal with that. I just wish that P1 had an accurate clear part when you dial the left wheel forward.
> Oh well, still, the best toy I ever owned!:thumbsup:



Yeah, that's my second thing, a correct 'sight' part for the P1.

Otherwise I agree, the AA Star Trek 'role play' toys are damn fine and exactly what I've wanted since the '60s.

Mind, I could do without the 'actual voices' part of the sound effects. I'm sure that makes me apostate to some but give me just the lights and proper sound effects and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Mind, I could do without the 'actual voices' part of the sound effects.


Your phaser has 'voices'?

LOL!!! 

Yeah, I loves me my DS/AA Enterprise (A LOT, and I mean *A LOT*), but I don' need no stinkin' voices! :thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Here's my heavily modified 23rd Century Pistol kit. It was made before I knew what the correct color scheme should be. 


















It has numerous aftermarket metal pieces from a variety of sources. The upgrades include:

P2 -
- ratcheting aluminum barrel with new acrylic emitter
- top plate
- rear fins (made those out of sheet stock)
- P1 retaining pin and release pin
- turning side dial
- rear dial is a replacement part nearly identical to the original. The numbers and increments are imprinted rather than etched. They just don't make 'em like they used to

P1 -
- brass barrel and acrylic emitter
- aluminum side rails
- aluminum thumbwheel (purchased before I knew the original was brass and merely painted silver)
- grain of wheat bulb and bezel
- acrylic level indicator
- metal diamond plate sight cover
- acrylic sight
- aluminum trigger on bottom

I also rigged up linkage so when you rotate the thumbwheel forward, it raises the sight and extends the emitter. I made this over 10 years ago and it was what got me interested in movie props. I have a Masterpiece Models kit which is regarded as the most accurate yet made. I have collected metal parts for it as well and will someday start building it. I plan to replicate the removable power pack (handle) and purchased a great aluminum replacement handle some time ago. Just not enough time.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's just gorgeous.
I'm so glad I started this thread- so many COOL build ups/mods here!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Your phaser has 'voices'?
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Yeah, I loves me my DS/AA Enterprise (A LOT, and I mean *A LOT*), but I don' need no stinkin' voices! :thumbsup:


Urrr, OK, it's a fair cop, I over generalized 

Yet I can't help but believe that the Diamond Select folks would have gladly thrown some voices onto the Phaser sound chip if it had been 'pushed' at all by somebody. 

What frustrates me about the DST thought process is, they just don't understand that at least with Star Trek, making 'role play' prop toys is a LONG TERM license to print money. They're so very focused on the short term "can we move 5000 units NOW?" they just won't consider the answer may be "no, but you'll move 50k over a year".

(does licensing voices for the toys increase the cost of production? I'd trade Shatner talking to me on my Communicator in exchange for a $5 price drop. For reals.)

This short term thinking kept them from putting the motor in the medical scanner. (have to keep the MSRP down or else. never mind that by a slight reduction in their margin they'd have a prop they could sell on its own! Would you pay, say, $15 for a motorized medical scanner? I would) It held up the ST:TMP/TWOK Phaser for something like a year or more. It seems to be keeping them from the leap to TNG props and another sure moneymaker, the TNG Tricorder. 

"Boo Hoo Hoooo the TWOK communicator underperformed saleswise! Maybe we shouldn't make any more prop toys!!" Well, dudes, it was a damn Electric switchbox!! It was clunky and ugly! That development money could have gone to a TMP style Tricorder or..ANYTHING and made more money. 

rargh. argh. grr,


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> "Boo Hoo Hoooo the TWOK communicator underperformed saleswise! Maybe we shouldn't make any more prop toys!!" Well, dudes, it was a damn Electric switchbox!!


Xactly.

I'd buy a _STIII_ communicator... or phaser even. :thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> That's just gorgeous.
> I'm so glad I started this thread- so many COOL build ups/mods here!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks. It's one of my very favorite props along with the TOS communicator.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oooooh, favourite props list time!

My favourites, in order:

TOS phaser
TOS Galactica laser
TOS communicator


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

http://home.comcast.net/~vinceman1/AAUpgrade.html

Here's mine. Did it a few years ago. 
Love tos phasers....


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall,

I used metal parts made by other fans. 

Also the Rubies has a great phaser sound.

jheilman,

Beautiful job on the phaser! The colors are very good.

I love my WOK comm! even the voices. The good thing with the DST stuff is you can use them without the voices if you want. I do like my Geo trice best thou, only computer voices.

Nobody has posted about the Hallmark P1. Not a bad for a P1.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

KUROK said:


> http://home.comcast.net/~vinceman1/AAUpgrade.html
> 
> Here's mine. Did it a few years ago.
> Love tos phasers....


That fabulous, Kurok! So clean!!!So shiny.:thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

KUROK said:


> http://home.comcast.net/~vinceman1/AAUpgrade.html
> 
> Here's mine. Did it a few years ago.
> Love tos phasers....


Beautiful!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

All this talk of Phaser props...maybe this is the time and place to bring up another 'deep mystery' question that's been bugging me for some time. 

OK, per the Justman/Solow 'Making of Star Trek' book (if I remember right) about how there was a toy company (un-named) that had signed on to license the show, and as part of their payment they had made hand weapons, hero props, with the supposed intent of turning them into toys. A brilliant idea of promotion that was more common then is generally thought of for that time.

Reportedly they shot publicity stills for the network pitch to the local affiliates, to sell the show. This would be the same period when NBC airbrushed out Spock's pointed ears and 'devilish' eyebrows. Reportedly these guns looked like junk, like utter crap. This is when Roddenberry went to Jefferies to design something better, and went to Wah Chang to make them 'under the table' to get around the union rules. OK, fine, groovy.

Now, it's pretty clear from history that the toy company in question had to be Remco. We know that they had the master toy license for Star Trek and made such classics as the Star Trek helmet and the Star Trek Space Train, as well as yet another repurpose of the Monkey Division grenade launcher pistol.

So, I don't EVER recall seeing one of those publicity pics with the terrible toy rayguns. All I recall is the odd pic of Kirk, Spock and Rand holding what look like flashlights (in living color!). So, because I like history and context and all that sort of thing, does ANYBODY know what those crappy guns looked like? Were they a standard Remco toy that had existed prior to 1966, or something that showed up later sans the Star Trek sticker? Anyone?

(and I do have to call this story into some question as they could have used the pistols from The Cage if they wanted props for stills, but then again there was the licensing consideration and probably some thought that everything had to look as it would in the actual show...)


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

It's always been my understanding that Matt Jefferies designed the phaser pistol and the prop department constructed the first round which were the B&Ws seen in the earliest episodes. They were not photographing well and the production turned them over to Wah Change for upgrades. More functionality and better paint scheme. Those are the phasers seen most often in the series. Don't know about any licensing deals. Wah Chang also created the Cage pistols. But others know much more than I do. Hopefully they will chime in with info.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Reportedly these guns looked like junk, like utter crap.


Aren't _those_ the Cage pistols? 
Then Jefferies designed the new ones & Chang upgraded them, as stated above.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve H,

I think your mixing 2 different shows, but I could be wrong.

I believe, as had been stated that Mr. Jefferies designed the lasers and phasers.
Desilu's prop dept built the first phasers, for an exorbitant price. They were painted black and white to look like weapons, but did not photograph well so they were given to Wah Chang to be reworked. These were the hero units.
Vac formed stunt phasers were also made at this point.

Desilu then made the midgrade's. Both the heros and midgrades are fiberglass.

I think the licensing agreement you are talking about is the AMT deal. For the rights to the Enterprise model kit in the US AMT built the shuttle craft exterior. Later they built the Klingon battlecruiser filming model for the rights to that kit.

I'm sure others know more than I do, but this is how I remember it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Steve H,
> 
> I think your mixing 2 different shows, but I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


As I said, this was from what I recall reading in the Justman/Solow Making of Star Trek book, and backed up in the 'Art of Star Trek' book in Jeffries section. Man, I wish they had continued with that series of books. 

(I am a complete and total unashamed whore for 'making of' books and the like. I finally got a copy of the making of ST:Voyager book and still need to get DeForest Kelly's autobio, Grace Lee Whitney's 'beam and tell' book and the one written by Roddenberry's secretary)

Sadly all this stuff is boxed and in storage right now as I complete an unexpected move. I'll try and dig it out, and if I'm wrong I'll freely admit it.

Remco was big on licensing 'kids' shows, hoping to copy the huge success Ideal had with their Man from U.N.C.L.E. gun. Get in on the ground floor before they become a huge hit and the license is much cheaper. 

(another worthless aside. Man, NONE of the toy companies back then really had a f'ing CLUE about how to tap into the desires of kids. We all wanted toy guns that looked JUST LIKE what we saw on TV, not some crappy cheap pistol with a big gaudy show name stuck on it. Even the famous U.N.C.L.E. Gun from Ideal was crap, a standard cap gun with ill fitting accessories, not a snubbed Walther P-38. Bah.)


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Inside Star Trek is a great book! lots of great insights.

Your so right about the quality of toys/props of the time. They all were crap. I can't tell you how disappointed I was when I opened up the AMT Exploration set! ( but I still hope they re release the kit). We did not get a good Phaser until the AA/DST toys! 

Good luck on the move, thats never fun.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Interesting thread Guys. I was wondering which of the TOS tricorders is the best to pick up. I can't afford all of them and they all look so cool. I have the original AA phaser and want the tricorder and communicator to go with it.
Everything the Exploration set should have been, so to speak...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

AA/DS all the way.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That's a given, but haven't they released different versions of the TOS tricorder?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Interesting thread Guys. I was wondering which of the TOS tricorders is the best to pick up. I can't afford all of them and they all look so cool. I have the original AA phaser and want the tricorder and communicator to go with it.
> Everything the Exploration set should have been, so to speak...


Well, one man's opinion, go for the Science Tricorder, aka Spock's.

It's very general purpose, it does have a handheld scanner (albeit not the same as the medical scanner) and it makes the right sounds. 

I do want the other two Tricorders because I'm an obsessive fanboy but money is way tight, and the Science Tricorder is the only one that's shown up in Toys R Us stores, so if it turns out to be the only one I get, I can live with it. 

Now, there was a thread here before about modding Tricorders, it seems the sound chip has the effects for all three on it and just requires jumpers to access, some have rigged small switches to allow then to change up the sounds (likely mainly character dialog) as they choose. These things involve what I would call magic so I haven't done anything to my Tricorder. 

(I mean really, the guy who was taking a knockoff iPod and hooking up a cellphone LCD screen so he could run real time MP4 videos and graphics on the Tricorder screen...MAN that's amazing stuff and it must be magic because no normal human could do such things  )


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree, the science Tric is the best if you only get 1. The Medical Tric is really nice, but is not available anymore. They come up on ebay sometimes for big money. The Geo tric is really cool, and I like the sounds the best. But any of them for $45 are a great bargain!

One problem I have on my science Tric is Spocks voice sounds off. Kind of high pitched. On the 3 I have the view screen back light is off center. 










Here is my Exploration set!

The DST science tricorder, John Long communicator, and 23rd century pistol.

Life is good!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Just need a Med Pouch and that is about it apart from some misc. engineering tools.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Xactly.
> 
> I'd buy a _STIII_ communicator... or phaser even. :thumbsup:


Same here! :thumbsup: Next to the TOS equipage which I think is best, I think STIII had the best with the combat phaser coming in a very close third for best phaser.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Same here! :thumbsup: Next to the TOS equipage which I think is best, I think STIII had the best with the combat phaser coming in a very close third for best phaser.


And thanks to Mr. Adventure, we got a nice LONG look at that phaser!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> And thanks to Mr. Adventure, we got a nice LONG look at that phaser!


Yep!:thumbsup: There are also some good pics on the net of the original and some good reproductions. I've collected a few pics and made a few screen caps. It is a very interesting weapon with some variations, it seems.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey, my phaser collection is growing:










This doesn't include my Son's black handle phaser, my NG Insurrection one, or those I've not opened .

This type 1 was a resin garage kit someone made to sell at a convention back in the 80's:








For YEARS it was my only phaser, and it still looks pretty good, even if some of the measurements are slightly off (it's 5/16 of an inch too long). It doesn't DO anything but it IS nice & heavy.:thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice! You can never have too many phasers!

The P1 looks very nice. Sure it's not 100% accurate, but who cares it looks cool.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Those old ones have an extra special charm to me.
That was when information was sparse and screen captures were non existent (unless you used a Polaroid).


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

KUROK said:


> Those old ones have an extra special charm to me.
> That was when information was sparse and screen captures were non existent (unless you used a Polaroid).


Sparse wasn't the word! Try "everyone believed the FJ Tech Manual was gospel" !! 

Man, the depth of ignorance we had back then, endless, endless. 

I have a similar P1 from the '80s, nicely finished but totally wrong. Too thin (narrow I guess) and 'tall' (thick) for one thing. I superglued a velcro patch on the bottom. Sorry, Magnatomic adhesion patch.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> "everyone believed the FJ Tech Manual was gospel" !!


*Dutch voice*
Da goot old days...

Yeah, he tried, but kinda failed, eh? The sideview of the phaser was crazy bad, if memory serves.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Yeah, wasn't totally his fault. He was basing the plans on supplied photos that had too much contrast. It wasn't possible to tell where the body ended and the shadows began. Thus, his phaser body ended up different than reality.

But even recently, fans have deliberately created phasers to match the tech manual just to have every possible version.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> He was basing the plans on supplied photos that had too much contrast


"The Making of Star Trek", I have it.
Yeah, shadow confusion there.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> "The Making of Star Trek", I have it.
> Yeah, shadow confusion there.


One thing I recall from that book, and will confirm as I slowly unearth boxes of books, is there was actually an amazing pic of the guts of the hero P1, and we knew NOTHING about what all that stuff was about! It looked like some made up junk for a throwaway 'have to get something out of the phaser' second unit shot.

I recall the inside of the shell being very slushy and unfinished looking, something the contrast really seemed to glom onto.

I still can't believe how delicate and elegantly engineered those mechanical bits were. It's hard to believe that was expected to withstand an actor's fiddling with.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Yeah, there was a lot going on inside those props. I think the functionality was only seen in one or two episodes.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jheilman said:


> Yeah, there was a lot going on inside those props. I think the functionality was only seen in one or two episodes.


Actually, I don't really recall anything other than some fiddling with the setting knob on the P2. I don't recall any second unit close-up of someone arming the P1 for example (rolling the sight up, extending the barrel).

I do recall in a few early episodes the stars were holding the P1 in the correct manner to use the trigger on the underside.

I wonder if Jefferies or Wah Chang ever put together a 'user's manual' of how to correctly manipulate the hero prop like I know Sternbach would do today.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nimoy used to rotate the thumb wheel and raise the sight, even in "The Man Trap" with a P2.

I'm working on my John Long hero P1 now. Boy it's complicated!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> I don't recall any second unit close-up of someone arming the P1 for example (rolling the sight up


McCoy did that when heating up the rocks to keep Kirk warm after the Mugatu bit him.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just used Rustoleum Chrome on my 'crapiziod' Playmates phaser as a test for work on my Art Asylum ones. Seems to have worked out well, considering I totally bum-rushed the 24 hr drying time...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks pretty nice! I like the semi-matte look of it. 

Man that Phaser was a letdown. Not as bad as the Playmates Tricorder but close. I was so damn impressed with the Playmates Communicator (until the AA one came out) and this Phaser just made me sad. That damn battery cover in the handgrip!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> That damn battery cover in the handgrip!


Playmates makes great toys IMO.
Not such great replicas, though...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Daylight shot:









I think this will work great on my AA phasers,


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice job on the paint.:thumbsup:

I think thats about the best I've seen a playmates look.

Have you found a Rubies phaser yet?

Edit:

Chrisisall, what is your 2009 Phaser? it looks nicer than the playmates one.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Have you found a Rubies phaser yet?


I found it, but I'm not sure I wanna get one- the AA phasers are good enough for my purposes I think.


> Chrisisall, what is your 2009 Phaser? it looks nicer than the playmates one.


It's just a regular Playmates, I think the packaging makes it look crappier than it actually is- my Son says he likes it almost as much as the TOS ones...:freak:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I like the sound that the rubies has better than the DST, but thats the only thing better on the rubies. I have 2 rubies, one painted correctly and one done as a Black and White. I'll get another to use as the basis for my Crapazoid vac formed phaser.

I have the 2009 movie phaser and like it, but I can't warm up to the rotating emitter. 

For toys I really like the DST TMP and WoK movie phasers. They are just a hoot to play with.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> one done as a Black and White


The one used on Nancy Crater.:thumbsup:

"Is that Nancy, Doctor?"


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

FWIW, the seasonal Halloween stores are starting to open up across the U.S., and since many of them pack away their unsold goods and bring them back the next year it's possible that Rubies Phasers will be available once again.

I like going to those stores and checking out what kind of toy guns have shown up. Man, that Walther P99 gets a LOT of use out there.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I picked up a Rubies off of evilBay a while back, for eventual conversion into a post-WNMHGB phaser rifle.

Just need a couple of power packs from wherever (probably another 23rd Century Pistol kit, along with cannibalizing the one I've got), and working up a butt stock and attachment piece for the rear of the Phaser II...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain April said:


> I picked up a Rubies off of evilBay a while back, for eventual conversion into a post-WNMHGB phaser rifle.
> 
> Just need a couple of power packs from wherever (probably another 23rd Century Pistol kit, along with cannibalizing the one I've got), and working up a butt stock and attachment piece for the rear of the Phaser II...


Looking at Jeffries' sketch for the Phaser, has ANY drawings surfaced for the stock attachment?

One thing to consider, given that the grip of the P II is the power pack (which can be removed), and given that there was intent for the power packs to be able to be 'ganged' together, I can't help but wonder if the PIII configuration would have removed the power pack so the stock unit could plug in, with ganged power units somehow attached 'longways' as part of the stock. And of course the sight from the P I would still be used.

*heh* suddenly I see the P III looking somewhat like the P90 personal defense weapon... 

anyway, thoughts? speculation?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, as a matter of fact...



Both Bjo Trimble and Mike Okuda have told me separately that this is probably very close to what Matt Jefferies would've come up with, had Roddenberry not pulled the plug on the thing.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's pretty ugly. 

There are memos in The Making of Star Trek with suggestions about making the phasers etc. have working features and the potential to build into bigger weapons to increase "play value"--but I don't recall ever seeing anything about a toy deal having been made.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Both Bjo Trimble and Mike Okuda have told me separately that this is probably very close to what Matt Jefferies would've come up with, had Roddenberry not pulled the plug on the thing.


Sorry, but I'm kinda glad he pulled the plug...:freak:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jbond said:


> That's pretty ugly.
> 
> There are memos in The Making of Star Trek with suggestions about making the phasers etc. have working features and the potential to build into bigger weapons to increase "play value"--but I don't recall ever seeing anything about a toy deal having been made.


Remco was locked in with the toy license before the show aired. 

Hence my earlier comment about wanting to find the Phasers that were built before the series was fully underway, the rejected ones that supposedly showed up in some pre-broadcast network affiliate promo pics. 

I've been quite surprised to read that production companies back in the '60s were MUCH more in tune with the concept of merchandising, actually developing in-show items specifically to be merchandised, then I had previously thought. We all know the tale of how Lucas pretty much taught the studios the importance of merchandising but no, it was in full force long ago. 

As to that Phaser Rifle design...well, I see the logic but I regret it just doesn't feel right. It lacks the elegant simplicity of Jefferies' design. 

Look how the P I is smoothly integrated with the P II. The sight of the P I still 'flows' through the sight window of the P II. 

I don't recall seeing anything about the P II 'focus ring' being intentionally detachable. 

I don't really understand how that stock attaches to the P II. If you take a look at Jefferies' original Phaser plan (Star Trek Sketchbook, Pg. 92/93), there is a note about an indent for the spring lock of 'unit # 4', along with a cross section of the area. This makes me think that the ONLY add-on part, aka Unit 4, is a stock, and that's a hollow end that slips over the entire back of the P II and locks into place. if there was to be any other changes I'm sure they would have been noted.

Not seeing any documentation of what that Unit 4 looked like I suspect it was just Jefferies building open options against future need. 

Jefferies would design something study to stand up to actors fooling around with it. 

OTOH, who am I to talk? I can't draw, I sure never came up with anything along these lines.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

Of course there was that streamlined thing proposed for Star Trek II
http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/sidearmexotic.php#id--Dally_Gun--Star_Trek
(scroll down to Phaser from Star Trek Phase II)


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

I always pictured the Phaser 3 as something like this...

http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j...NCLE/?action=view&current=phaserfromuncle.jpg

Please excuse the crudity of the cut n paste!

I'm sure it could be Wah Changed or Matt Jeffried up!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

portland182 said:


> I always pictured the Phaser 3 as something like this...
> 
> http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j...NCLE/?action=view&current=phaserfromuncle.jpg
> 
> ...


HAW! You're a bad, bad person and should be totally ashamed. 

Actually, I'm sure conceptually that was the thought, when the toy-etic nature of the Phaser was discussed back in the '60s. After all, that other show was a hit and making tons of money for Ideal...


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Steve H said:


> HAW! You're a bad, bad person and should be totally ashamed.


Yes I am


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

portland182 said:


> I always pictured the Phaser 3 as something like this...
> 
> http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j...NCLE/?action=view&current=phaserfromuncle.jpg
> 
> ...


I think that's the general direction I went in.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I have some work to do on my AA gray handle phasers...










I was just gonna chrome the lame silver parts & close the seam over the top front, but now I see I have to bronze the handle as well.
Funny, when I was a kid I took screen shots off the TV with my Super 8 camera (this very shot, in fact!) & never caught the difference in colour between the handle & the main body...:freak:

Might have to shorten the emitter a bit as well.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Don't feel bad, nobody else caught the difference either. It wasn't until John Long got to examine that hero phaser that anybody knew about the color difference.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> It wasn't until John Long got to examine that hero phaser that anybody knew about the color difference.


This is like, _television archaeology_... making discoveries and clarifying the past... 
Digital & internet sure do help!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> This is like, _television archaeology_... making discoveries and clarifying the past...
> Digital & internet sure do help!:thumbsup:


Yes it does and I am so thankful to those that do it.

It completely blows my mind how Remco altered their Monkey Division 'grenade launcher' and Okinawa gun' to be props for Lost in Space, and yet they never actually MADE the things for sale! I knew those toys had some of the 'look' but it wasn't until the internet that I could see and note all those little details, such as the Remco 'oval' logo still being on the pistol!

And the lack of a proper Phaser toy back in the day was an unending vexation, I tell you.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay, I have some work to do on my AA gray handle phasers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a hero. They had the extending clear emitter. The emitter was retracted until the Phaser 1 was inserted. The Midgrades and Crapazoids both have longer emitters. I think other hero's had the longer emitter also so I think your be fine with whatever you go with.

As to the handle color, go with what you like. I'm in the minority but I've never liked the bronze handle phaser. I think it's more like a gunmetal with a bit more silver in it. Thats what I've done with all mine and I think it's spot on, but thats just my opinion. I highly respect John Longs reputation and passion for TOS ( I have both his Comm and P1) but he has gotten some things wrong in the past.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that the seam on the underside of the P II and the seam on the P I are also more obvious clues that's a hero prop. 

I think I see the 'mating surface' for the P II power unit on the bottom of the grip as well


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes to all those tells! :thumbsup:

Also the rear fins and the screw under the chin.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay, I have some work to do on my AA gray handle phasers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you want the correct paint colors let me know...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

idman said:


> if you want the correct paint colors let me know...


Yes, please!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> As to the handle color, go with what you like.


Krylon satin Sesame Shimmer for my test-phaser. It could change at a later date.
And probably will....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Testing continues...










Comparison with unaltered phaser...










Yikes! Sanding & second coat required!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I've decided to go with black & black on the handles & P1- it's really the best look IMO.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The P1 should be Zynolyte primer. A very dark grey.

Here is the best shot I have of it:










It changes appearance from dark grey to almost black depending on the lighting.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> The P1 should be Zynolyte primer. A very dark grey.
> 
> Here is the best shot I have of it:
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve H said:


> All this talk of Phaser props...maybe this is the time and place to bring up another 'deep mystery' question that's been bugging me for some time.
> 
> OK, per the Justman/Solow 'Making of Star Trek' book (if I remember right) about how there was a toy company (un-named) that had signed on to license the show, and as part of their payment they had made hand weapons, hero props, with the supposed intent of turning them into toys. A brilliant idea of promotion that was more common then is generally thought of for that time.
> 
> Reportedly they shot publicity stills for the network pitch to the local affiliates, to sell the show. This would be the same period when NBC airbrushed out Spock's pointed ears and 'devilish' eyebrows. Reportedly these guns looked like junk, like utter crap. This is when Roddenberry went to Jefferies to design something better, and went to Wah Chang to make them 'under the table' to get around the union rules. OK, fine, groovy.


One thing I remember very clearly -- I had a Star Trek phaser toy when I was a kid back in like 1967. It was really large, blue, with a yellow slanted hood on the end. Very clunky. It also had a wheel at the end (kind of like in "The Cage" when they crank up the power in the hand phaser) which had several different colored films inside, and by rotating the wheel, the color of light emitted changed from blue to red to white and maybe one other color. I thought (at the time) it was shaped more like a Lost in Space gun than a Star Trek phaser (as the trek phasers were smaller and sleeker) but who knows. I _believe_ they were made by remco. I do remember it said "Star Trek" on the side of the gun, and had a command logo on it as well. I have no idea what happened to it, though, and I've never heard anyone mention this particular toy before. 

Does this ring any bells with anyone out there?

--Henry


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Yes, please!:thumbsup:


phaser 2 body krylon shadow gray

p1 body zynolyte primer of dupil color hot rod gray primer 

p2 handle rustoleum metallic bronze


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

g_xii said:


> One thing I remember very clearly -- I had a Star Trek phaser toy when I was a kid back in like 1967. It was really large, blue, with a yellow slanted hood on the end. Very clunky. It also had a wheel at the end (kind of like in "The Cage" when they crank up the power in the hand phaser) which had several different colored films inside, and by rotating the wheel, the color of light emitted changed from blue to red to white and maybe one other color. I thought (at the time) it was shaped more like a Lost in Space gun than a Star Trek phaser (as the trek phasers were smaller and sleeker) but who knows. I _believe_ they were made by remco. I do remember it said "Star Trek" on the side of the gun, and had a command logo on it as well. I have no idea what happened to it, though, and I've never heard anyone mention this particular toy before.
> 
> Does this ring any bells with anyone out there?
> 
> --Henry


Wow! I'd completely forgotten those but I had one!! I have no recollection of what happened to mine either. At least I can confirm that the things existed and weren't just a fig newton of your imagination! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

idman said:


> phaser 2 body krylon shadow gray
> 
> p1 body zynolyte primer of dupil color hot rod gray primer
> 
> p2 handle rustoleum metallic bronze



Yup, those are good colors, You can also use Testors Model master medium grey. Thats what I use on all my post B&W phasers.

The zynolyte is only available online (as far as I know) in a case of 6 rattle cans. Others have had good luck with the duplicolor hor rod grey but I have not used it. For my first few P1's I mixed my own, now I just use the zynolyte.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here are some phasers I've painted.










I've included an unpainted AA/DST for comparison

and the p1's










The lower left is zynolyte, the upper right is the AA/DST

Ah, what the heck, you can never have too much firepower!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Ah, what the heck, you can never have too much firepower!


:thumbsup:
No reserve beltpacks?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Larry523 said:


> Wow! I'd completely forgotten those but I had one!! I have no recollection of what happened to mine either. At least I can confirm that the things existed and weren't just a fig newton of your imagination! :thumbsup:


I knew it was not my imagination -- and I've been trying to remember more about it. I seem to think it vaguely resembled the phasers they used in "The Cage" but was wildly oversized! Did it also throw light "shapes" on the wall? That I can't remember!

--Henry


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

g_xii said:


> One thing I remember very clearly -- I had a Star Trek phaser toy when I was a kid back in like 1967. It was really large, blue, with a yellow slanted hood on the end. Very clunky. It also had a wheel at the end (kind of like in "The Cage" when they crank up the power in the hand phaser) which had several different colored films inside, and by rotating the wheel, the color of light emitted changed from blue to red to white and maybe one other color. I thought (at the time) it was shaped more like a Lost in Space gun than a Star Trek phaser (as the trek phasers were smaller and sleeker) but who knows. I _believe_ they were made by remco. I do remember it said "Star Trek" on the side of the gun, and had a command logo on it as well. I have no idea what happened to it, though, and I've never heard anyone mention this particular toy before.
> 
> Does this ring any bells with anyone out there?
> 
> --Henry


Yes, I do know of it altho I never had one. It was a standard Remco 'ray gun' repurposed as a Star Trek item. Later they released the Monkey Division Grenade Launcher pistol (as used in a modified way by Lost in Space season 1) as a Star Trek gun, Spock on the box top and the gun in blue and black IIRC. (and then the Hamilton's Invaders version in chrome...)

It's funny, in hindsight I see there was a general color guide in place, all Trek toys were to be in gold/yellow or blue or a combo thereof. Even the disc shooting guns followed this.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think I have a dull memory of this item...kind of like someone from Facebook you haven't seen or heard from since the second grade sends you a friend request...


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Where would we be without the internet?

Here it is, a functioning model, on youtube!





 
And a pic of it for those that don't care to go over and see the video:











My God, but it does bring back memories. I did not remember the annoying buzzing sound it made (unreliably!) until I watched the youtube video. The buzz almost NEVER worked! I do remember that the top part opened, but can't remember if it was for the batteries or if it was some kind of "secret compartment" or what... 

--Henry


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Where would we be without the internet?
> 
> Here it is, a functioning model, on youtube!
> 
> ...


Nicely done! Good Job!

you know, take away a few things, that's really not a bad design for a generic ray gun. I'm pretty sure the top hatch was for the batteries, big clunky 'C' or 'D' cells most likely.

It's not Star Trek but I think a good amount of imagination went into that design. Don't see that much anymore, sadly. Well, maybe the Nerf guns. Some wild stuff in Nerf.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

g_xii said:


> My God, but it does bring back memories. I did not remember the annoying buzzing sound it made (unreliably!) until I watched the youtube video. The buzz almost NEVER worked! I do remember that the top part opened, but can't remember if it was for the batteries or if it was some kind of "secret compartment" or what...
> 
> --Henry


Brings back memories for me as well, not all of them good! There was only one other kid on my block that was into Trek and sci-fi things. The rest of the kids weren't interested in anything that didn't involve the throwing of balls of various shapes and sizes. My friend and I used to get teased, picked on, harrassed, ridiculed and tormented unmercifully! Ahhhh the childhood Prime Directive: destroy (figuratively) anyone who is different! :tongue:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, it's not always figuratively...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Unfortunately, it's not always figuratively...


I was made fun of and even bullied for my Trek obsession in the Seventies. But between observing Kirk-Fu, and seeing Enter The Dragon (as well as taking Karate classes) I quickly became a geek not to be messed with! LOL, the final fight I had with some jerk was not unlike Kirk's fight with Finnegan, if somewhat shorter in duration.:lol:
And no cool blood at the corner of my mouth...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

idman said:


> phaser 2 body krylon shadow gray
> 
> p1 body zynolyte primer of dupil color hot rod gray primer
> 
> p2 handle rustoleum metallic bronze


My world has been rocked.:freak:
There really *are* no black-handled phasers (except the crapizoid ones), as far as I can tell. Some really knowledgeable dude on RPF set me straight.
Er.. you wouldn't know him, would you idman?

Rustoleum will be ab-sorbed!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Captain April said:


> Unfortunately, it's not always figuratively...


Sad, but very true!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I believe I've found the perfect handle colour!
A solid coat of Rustoleum dark bronze metallic, then a very light coat of Rustoleum metallic charcoal, finished with a very _fine_ misting of dark bronze again.
Looks really dark grey in shadow, but a bronzey aluminum in bright light.
I'll post a final result pic after I give it overnight to fully dry.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dried faster than expected:


















What do y'all think?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Shweeet...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Shweeet...


Thanks Cap'n! Now on to the small ring around the silver knob that controls the dispersal pattern (or whatever it does). The main thing the AA/DS phasers left out.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Dude I wish my lawn was that green and lush!
It's barely rained at my house in GA for three months...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> What do y'all think?


I think you're definitely onto something there! Looks great!:thumbsup:

BTW: what is someone in Western Mass doing saying "y'all" AND using it correctly (in the plural)?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> BTW: what is someone in Western Mass doing saying "y'all" AND using it correctly (in the plural)?


I conjure it's because of my bein' a big-time Firefly fan.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> I conjure it's because of my bein' a big-time Firefly fan.:thumbsup:


I reckon that's good enough for me then!:thumbsup:


----------

